# Wide-angle mirrors for N+B Arto (pre 2005)



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

At last found wide-angle mirrors to fit the older Arto (pre 2005). 

The Arto of that design has low-mounted brackets that will not accept usual truck add-ons. Many other supplemental wide-angles are more suitable for cars.

The mirrors I bought are for the Merc Sprinter of about the same era. They screw onto the top of the existing. LH and RH cost £40+ , but for me worth the comfort zone

The shaped attachment base contours fit the Arto mirrors exactly, although the housing face does not line-up exactly with the base mirrors, so not aesthetically perfect, but there is sufficient adjustment to achieve a good 45degree view, e.g. for joining a motorway on the continent.

If anyone wants more details :- parts nos. , fitting tips etc please PM

If there are several requests I will post it,but don't want to do 'boring' 

Geoff


----------

